
Ask HN: Working part time and focusing too much on money? - g25
I work part-time and would like to stay with this workload.<p>Therefore, in my spare time I focus strongly on projects that might bring in money. But I am not really productive. I have trouble getting anything done at all because I think, oh, this project doesn&#x27;t bring in any money. I don&#x27;t do many projects that are really fun.<p>Yes, I want to earn more, but I don&#x27;t want to do stupid projects where I just get bogged down.<p>Do you have any advice for that? 
I&#x27;m stuck.
======
battery_cowboy
I started to really think about each purchase I make: have i bought a similar
product and not used it? Can I repurpose another thing I have already to do
the job? Can i just forget about it and find something else to do?

For example, my living room PC (my old desktop) died yesterday, so I can't
play video games on it and i don't have a suitable replacement. Instead of
spending money fixing it it replacing it, I'll just try my hand at guitar
again since i bought a guitar and never used it.

Think about if you really need more money or if you might be able to reduce
your costs. That'll make you happier than just working more for more money.

------
TechBro8615
Find a partner and work on one thing.

